# Who's your fav. TV character?



## Susie (Jun 5, 2016)

Mine has to be "Onslow", the fat slob on "Keeping up Appearances" (Brit. TV).
He plays his role to perfection, and I laugh and laugh at some of his antics.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Susie (Jun 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


>


Isn't that our old friend "the Roadrunner"?
So happy to see him!!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 5, 2016)

Lionel Hardcastle

I always want to get my favorite characters together.  Lionel and Onslow I can see ... now what if the Roadrunner comes running down the street .... ?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2016)

Jessica Rabbit

From the movie,  "Who Framed Roger Rabbit."


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 5, 2016)

Susie said:


> Who's your fav. TV character?



That's a good question,  let me think about that for a second.....


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Susie said:


> Mine has to be "Onslow", the fat slob on "Keeping up Appearances" (Brit. TV).
> He plays his role to perfection, and I laugh and laugh at some of his antics.



"Jewelry". :rofl:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Right now Homer Simpson. A show I never watched when it first aired. Stumbled on it as an old fogy channel flipper. A lot of barbed social commentary in some very witty dialogue that makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Lionel Hardcastle
> 
> I always want to get my favorite characters together.  Lionel and Onslow I can see ... now what if the Roadrunner comes running down the street .... ?



Soothing Jean's worries about her aging appearance, He delivers the best line in the whole series; "Its not about a pound or two, or a few wrinkles. Its who you are."


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 5, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Soothing Jean's worries about her aging appearance, He delivers the best line in the whole series; "Its not about a pound or two, or a few wrinkles. Its who you are."


 
  That is so true.  He is just such a nice man and they are so perfect for each other.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2016)

Frasier Crane. He was witty, pompous, nit-picking, arrogant, often funny and always vulnerable. I still watch reruns of Frasier.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

chic said:


> View attachment 29888
> 
> Frasier Crane. He was witty, pompous, nit-picking, arrogant, often funny and always vulnerable. I still watch reruns of Frasier.


I was just about to post the same person!!  He makes such an ass out of himself and it always gets him in trouble.  He is so funny.  I am watching him right now.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2016)

I like Frasier's brother, Niles, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I like Frasier's brother, Niles, too.


Niles is a hoot, too. lol


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2016)

I think there was a time I could have easily answered that, at the moment, I can't think of a single favorite character.  There are many I like and maybe some I would say I favor over other in a series, but, no one comes to mind that I can think of as my definitive favorite off hand.  My brain doesn't always work as it once did, maybe when I'm not in the moment, someone will come to me.  I can name some favorite male stars, but, not so much for their staring roles.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 6, 2016)

I liked Christopher Judge as Teal'c in Stargate SG1. A ruthless warrior, but a unique charm.

I loved the way he would stand with his hands behind his back. Turn his head to one side, bow slightly, smile and softly say "Indeed"

And some of his quotes were priceless. Such as

Doctor Frazier is usually correct on such matters.
and
I don't drink bovine lactose at any temperature.

Of course, if you never watched Stargate you won't have a clue what i'm on about.


----------



## Susie (Jun 6, 2016)

And who could forget Lucille Ball in "I love Lucy"!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

chic said:


> View attachment 29888
> 
> Frasier Crane. He was witty, pompous, nit-picking, arrogant, often funny and always vulnerable. I still watch reruns of Frasier.



I do too.  He is right up there in my book with Lionel.  

I was watching the other night and thinking, I would have liked to go out on a date with him.  I think we both would have had a great time.


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2016)

Just now, my favourite character is a female detective called Saga in the Scandinavian crime dram The Bridge. She is autistic, but no one ever refers to that. Neither does she admit to it. However, it gives her character a very unique approach to individuals and how she investigates her cases.


----------



## Redd (Jun 9, 2016)

Andy Griffith, the sherriff who never carried a gun but only got it out of the rack when he really felt the need to. His down home sense of humour, his teaching of right and wrong to Opie, wish there were more like him today but it's a different time now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## senile1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Big Bang theory's  Sheldon Cooper. I must say, the over all cast is great.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 9, 2016)

Kate Mulgrew as Red Reznikov in OINB, I would love to play her character...strong, proud, but with a hidden sensitive side


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2016)

There haven't been many shows on lately that I really look forward to watching. I miss "Dexter " and "The Mentalist" and wish they were still 
on ,but sadly they aren't.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 12, 2016)

My favorite TV character as far as who I would like to know and spend a lot of time with would be Scully from the X-Files. I'll just keep it at that 

My favorite TV character as far as the one who I find the most interesting and complex would be Tony Soprano. James Gandolfini turned that character into a living and breathing character for me. Sure he is a psychopath but a very interesting one.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 12, 2016)

Kurt Wallander from the original Swedish series played by Krister Henriksson.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

Two that come to mind...both outspoken...I remember watching Maude with my Mom, my Mom could have been Maude. Oh and crushed on Elliot on Law and Order SVU


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 12, 2016)

Since it seems I only watch old reruns now, it would have to be Sam Waterston of _Law and Order_.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2016)

There's nothing left on TV anymore. I've turned to streaming Youtube in desperation.



The Leather Jacket Guy


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2016)

I can think of a few. Ichabod Crane brilliantly played by Tom Mison on Sleepy Hollow.   Genius Mayor/town mechanic Henry on Eureka and Sheriff Jack , tho not a genius, always wound up saving the day. Merlin in the series Merlin.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 13, 2016)

Terry Jones, Monty Python


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2016)

Andy Griffith.  The Andy Griffith Show is my all time favorite show because there are so many good lessons in it.  Just a morally good show!


----------

